# To those with big tropical tanks



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, I know the fish pages are not very busy, so please reply even if the post is abit old, as I regularly check the page out.

I have a 6 foot tank, 2 foot wide and 2 tall. It currently has goldfish, but really would love to turn it tropical. My husbands only concern is the heating costs.

Any ideas of roughly how much it would cost to run heaters?im not too keen on having my central heating on, so in colder weather aquarium heaters will be doing most of the work.

Thanks, Lara


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I have a 55 gallon tank. I may be a teen but it is quite expensive. My mom has showed me the prices of our electrical bill and it's increased a lot. We always had around the same bill till I got the tank. But I think it's worth it.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

You always have the option of a 'temperate' tank. There's quite a few fish that are happy around 20 degrees C, which would mean the heater's not on so much and the costs are lower.


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

NaomiM said:


> You always have the option of a 'temperate' tank. There's quite a few fish that are happy around 20 degrees C, which would mean the heater's not on so much and the costs are lower.


Thanks, I'm not too clued up on tropical fish so didn't know that was an option. I'm off to have a google of temperate fish.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a 360 litre tank (tropical) with 2 heaters in it. to be honest i don't notice how much electricity it uses. the bill has gradually got more expensive but mainly due to price increases. i couldn't be without my tank now - even if it does turn out to be costing loads. i'll tell the kids to turn their tv's off instead


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have worked out my tank is 660 litres, or 145 imperial gallons.

I'm starting to think heating costs may be too expensive for me. Tank is also near a large window as well, so there's also the problem of temp dropping a lot at night.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lara1988 said:


> I have worked out my tank is 660 litres, or 145 imperial gallons.
> 
> I'm starting to think heating costs may be too expensive for me. Tank is also near a large window as well, so there's also the problem of temp dropping a lot at night.


On the other hand, the tank will act kind of like a back ground radiator, constantly giving off a low warmth.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

Choose temperate fish or fish that are happy living in lower temps, heating costs arnt too bad i didnt really notice a big increase in my bills when i installed my 300L tank at home


----------

